# HELP!! 4 hour old doeling won't nurse



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Help quick somebody! Dolly had twin doelings this morning. For some reason, she is rejecting the solid white one (born 1st). She cleaned the 2nd one off & that one is nursing, but the first born - Zeffy - she won't clean and literally bit the kid and flung it across the stall when she tried to nurse. I restrained Dolly so Zeffy could nurse a bit the first hour, but now Zeffy won't even try to nurse even with Dolly restrained. the 2nd born - Zena - is nursing, up and around and doing great. I can't leave Zeffy alone with Mom cause she bites the kid. 

I gave up on the nursing with the Mom and tried to get Zeffy to take a bottle. She won't do that either, but I know she can suck - she did the first hour. 

What do I do? :hair: :hair:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

Ugh, I know how you feel. Sounds like you're goingto have to bottle feed her. Have you done that before? Little Zeffy should do fine once she gets the hang of it. Try to get the colostrumin her though....


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd just keep trying. Is her mouth cold? You said she had a sucking reflex, what was she sucking? If all else fails you can tube her. Have you given any Vit E and BoSe yet?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

sometimes they get nervous abotu mom kicking them so they refuse to nurse (hey I wouldtn want to be whacked in the head either). If she seems to be loosing her sucking reflex you may need to tube her to get her energy up and then work with her on the bottle


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they can get skittish about getting near mom again. That flinging is infuriating!!
Unless you really want a bottle baby you can still hold mama tight & if you can get a helper to guide the kid, dont give up yet its just going to take a few days.
If you still have some placenta or the dam's blood around rub it on her head & behind. Mom's colostrum would work too. I would do both .
You are Herd Queen & its her job to feed that kid dont let her get away with it.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I haven't given her shots of nothing yet. Should I & how much of what? 

I milked Dolly & syringed some into her & tried the bottle again = no luck. She has perked up a bit after getting some milk, so maybe she just isn't hungry at the moment?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she might not be hungry enough to take the bottle yet.

if she isnt sucking she may need a shot of BoSe give her like a 1/2 unit (10 units is 1cc)


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

nancy d said:


> If you still have some placenta or the dam's blood around rub it on her head & behind. Mom's colostrum would work too. I would do both .


Keep trying this as long as you can, using the colostrum especially since it's a little more practical as time passes.

If you haven't had to resort to tubing, put some colostrum on Zeffy's mouth (via syringe) so she still has a taste for it. Also NutriDrench goes a long way in helping the little ones for a boost of strength while you're trying, if you still think you can get her to nurse. Also could you trick Dolly, if you have an extra pair of hands, if you pin Dolly and someone removes Zena and sneaks in Zeffy without Dolly seeing. I realize Zeffy is traumatized, so it might not work, but with the colostrum I'm hoping it will.

Just saw your update. She may not be hungry and as long as she perked up, keep doing it with the syringe. Supplement with the NutriDrench too, if she goes too long between feedings.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm all by myself today unfortunately. The MIL is not able to get out to the barn to help, but she sure claimed the goat quick and offered to bottle feed. We'll see how long that lasts. 

I did try smearing the afterbirth on the baby's head & behind. it looked like Dolly was falling for it - she started cleaning it up, but then it's like she realized which goatie it was, bit it at the withers and threw her to the other side of the stall. After that, baby wouldn't go near Dolly. I guess she's gonna be a lap goat for now.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww poor lil thang. Precious pic!
Try smearing again. Maybe a little on the one she accepts too?
I tell you I had one reject her smallest as an FF. Didnt know I could force the issue.
The following season she tried it again with the smallest but I was having none of her antics.
It got so she'd see me coming & let that doeling nurse & give me this look like "See Im doing my job"
The 3rd yr a doeling was disbudded so I knew what was coming. We now have an understanding.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've tried several times again. Afterbirth is not dried up.... put collostrum on the rejected doe and on the one she accepts. She did it again - bit the baby to the point of pulling her off her feet. 

Any suggestions on getting her to suck from a bottle? I've only been able to syringe 6cc an hour so far & a shot of BoSe


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

6cc is a good start!
Can you seperate her favorite for awhile?


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Just keep working at it. 6 cc's is no where near even 1 ounce. If you don't have BoSe you can give the baby the contents of a 400IU Vitamin E cap. Just poke a hole in the end and squirt it in to her mouth. IF the babies temp is below 100 she will need to be warmed up before feeding or the milk will turn toxic in her tummy.

A lot of times the vit E will get her to suck and feed. You have got to be persistent.

What type nipple are you using. Human baby bottles or pritchard nipples work the best with goat babies.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes she will need more than 6 but at least its a start.

How about some more smearing, maybe where the doe is biting her?


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

crocee said:


> IF the babies temp is below 100 she will need to be warmed up before feeding or the milk will turn toxic in her tummy.


Realized on my way to work I forgot to mention temp. should be above 100. I also wonder if the momma senses any weakness in the baby and that's why she is rejecting her. By getting her stronger, momma may still take her (continue trying as time allows), but of course only if it's safe for Zeffy.

Also while you syringe the colostrum/milk and as you continue to try with the bottle, try tickling the babies bum/tail just like the mother does to encourage nursing.

BTW the Zeffy's grandmother is doing a fine job goat sitting and I'm sure she appreciates the warm lap. :thumb:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I've given her Bo-Se but I don't have Vitamin E. I'll try the tickling her hind-end next time I try to get her to nurse. She's still not even remotely interested in nursing, but I've been syringing her about every hour. I heard somewhere that with a newborn, you shouldn't syringe more than 6cc lest their stomach over-fill and it goes into their lungs (? is that true).

Her temp is 102. I've got her in a pack n play in the MIL living room. She looks pretty scrawny but isn't listless at this point.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It is not always because there is some defect.
The cases where my one doe tried to reject small babies there was absolutley nothing wrong with them.
One doeling she did reject is still here & has had 3 sets of babies herself.
Another attempted reject is still here as well. Both good moms.

ETA Tie her up short & hold up a rear leg firmly.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

*Re: HELP!! 4 hour old doeling won't nurse - update*

Baby "Zola" as the MIL has named her, is doing beautifully. She finally took to the bottle Tuesday evening and now drinks like a champ - 6 oz every 3-4 hours. She's probably getting more momma's milk than her twin left in the barn.

Interesting tidbit - I have a blanket in the play pen that I have rubbed all over momma then put the blanket in with the baby. Zola cuddles & settles down quick. But, if I take her out to the barn & try to get her to nurse from momma or give momma a chance to smell baby (Momma is in the milk stand so she can't hurt the kid again) Zola tries to back away & cowers. I think Zola is traumatized to the point of no return to momma


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww the blankie. So glad to hear you're both doing great & yep, you have a bonafide bottle baby! :hi5:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I knew she would take the bottle eventually.


As a side note 6cc is no where near enough. You can always give way more then that to a kid who needs milk. 30cc is 1oz. Just wanted to provide that info for future reference.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Yaaay for Zola on the bottle! :thumbup: I betcha she appreciates the extra attention, and is snug as a bug in a rug, or blanket it this case.


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Oh, such good news! :leap:


----------

